# DIY Pocket Shot



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey All,

I'm sure some of you have seen Grant Thompson's life hacks videos. He has a very popular channel on Youtube. Here is one he just posted and I found it to be interesting. Not to steal from Pocket Shot's original idea (this is more of a toy than theirs), but many of us do enjoy the DIY aspect of the hobby. I did find this pretty cool and it would be interesting trying out different sizes and balloon sizes. I also like the fly shooter idea...

Damit....I can't seem to get the link posted!! Look up Grant Thompson on Youtube and it's his latest video.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

This should do it


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks Can-Opener! Just wanted to do a quick follow-up on this. I did make a couple. First it cost me $0.00. I found some Gatorade bottles for my shooters. Then I work in a large office building. Found some leftover balloons from various office events. They were quick and simple to make. Now I know the performance depends on the balloons you use. I think I got some pretty good ones because it shoots with a lot of power for such a small slingshot. The thing is very small and super pocketable. I first started with some airsoft bb's...yeah plenty of power for them. Then I set up a box about the size of an old VCR and wanted to try some bb's. I was about 10 feet from it and figured it would get lodged in the cardboard itself. Nope, it shot clean through it (both sides of box)! Ok, it does shoot .177 bb's with some speed. Next I wanted to shoot some bugs (main reason I made them). I have a small porch on my apartment and there are wasps nest in two corners. Busted out with the salt and took a few shots at them. I was shooting from about 5 feet so I knew the salt may not do the job. I did end up killing a couple but mainly just pissed them off. I though I needed something with more weight and thought about sand, but none on hand. I live in Central Texas and we have dry rocky harsh soil. I figured...hey this should work. Took a pinch of dirt and took another shot at the wasps. Oh yeah that made a difference! Those things dropped like flies!!...literally!! Destroyed both nest with a few shots at each. Now that was fun!!

So in summary this is a really cool little shooter. It will not replace the original Pocket Shot, but it is like a little bb shooter version. Aiming is not nearly as easy as a regular slingshot, but with time and practice I think I can improve. I like that it's 100% plastic so I can take it with me in my kayak and not worry about ruining a nice leather pouch. It will shoot just about anything that will fit in it...like dirt!!, which is actually pretty cool. (The whole shotgun effect from a slingshot is kinda cool). Next I'm going to make an even smaller one with a regular soda bottle top and small water balloons. Also I think I'm going to drill a hole in the cap on the one I have (like a whisker biscuit) so then I can shoot chop sticks and bbq skewers with it. All in all it really is a very cool little shooter and I would recommend anyone to try one out.


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Yeah I made one too! It's a lot of fun! I'm gonna give it to my nephew probably so he can have some fun with it.


----------

